# New EMT, Hiring process advice!



## EMTGirl135 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello, thank you for taking the time to read my post! 
I'm new to the field, just completed the process of taking the necessary courses/registry/etc. and am now seeking employment as an EMT-B in Southern California. Recently, AmeriCare Ambulance has contacted me regarding an application that I submitted for an ambulance driver position. This will be my first experience with any form of hiring processes in EMS, and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice or information regarding the entrance exam and skills testing orientation portion of the hiring process? Any response is greatly appreciated, thank you once again!


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 8, 2011)

pretty standard emt skills maybe a pt assessment, test on local protocols and most places do a Thomas Guide test. Should be to tough AmeriCare is an IFT company so I would be very surprised if the test was anything to write home about. feel free to send a pm if you want more info on so-cal companies.


----------



## daveathlon (Jul 8, 2011)

I also have an interview coming up with that company as well lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2011)

Good luck. And stay relaxed during the interview. It helps alot.


----------



## daveathlon (Jul 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> Good luck. And stay relaxed during the interview. It helps alot.



Thanks, I was reading around and saw you had an interview with Lynch? I have one coming up with them, mind giving me some tips and how was their interview process?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2011)

daveathlon said:


> Thanks, I was reading around and saw you had an interview with Lynch? I have one coming up with them, mind giving me some tips and how was their interview process?



You will also take a medical test before your interview. The test pretty much covers everything you have learned in EMT school. The interview (at least mine) had nothing to do with medical. It was "how well do you know the area?" "do you know how to use the Thomas map book?" "what makes a good manager?" "what made you want to apply to lynch?"


----------



## daveathlon (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh that sounds good, which area are they mostly taking calls if you know so I can study the area? Did you end up getting a job with an EMT company?


----------



## Amber (Jul 9, 2011)

Good Luck! I will be in your shoes really soon!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2011)

daveathlon said:


> Oh that sounds good, which area are they mostly taking calls if you know so I can study the area? Did you end up getting a job with an EMT company?



It's all for LA and OC counties. Which I dont know at all. I applied there because their website and person I contacted on the phone said they still operate in Hemet and riverside county. However during my interview I learned they stopped the riverside and Hemet operations in 2008. Yeah I got hired at AMR.


----------



## daveathlon (Jul 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> It's all for LA and OC counties. Which I dont know at all. I applied there because their website and person I contacted on the phone said they still operate in Hemet and riverside county. However during my interview I learned they stopped the riverside and Hemet operations in 2008. Yeah I got hired at AMR.



Congrats on that. Was it a group interview or you were the only one doing an interview?


----------



## airupthere (Jul 13, 2011)

EMTGirl135 said:


> Hello, thank you for taking the time to read my post!
> I'm new to the field, just completed the process of taking the necessary courses/registry/etc. and am now seeking employment as an EMT-B in Southern California. Recently, AmeriCare Ambulance has contacted me regarding an application that I submitted for an ambulance driver position. This will be my first experience with any form of hiring processes in EMS, and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice or information regarding the entrance exam and skills testing orientation portion of the hiring process? Any response is greatly appreciated, thank you once again!




Just had my interview for Americare. You go in there and take a written test. 55 questions. Make sure to know your pneumonics (ex. SAMPLE, OPQRST, APGAR, DCAPBTLS, PENMAN, things like that). The test asks a few questions which have debatable answers, which I never found out because I didn't see my test, but I would say it's mostly medical (as compared to some other IFT company tests I took). Afterwards you're given a skills test which involves procedures for taking vitals, OPA, NPA, suctioning, CPR (maybe verbalize AED), BVM, nasal cannula, and Spinal mobilization and placing on a backboard. Basically you're given a dummy to perform all that stuff on. During the test, they actually give u the grader's skill sheet, so you can read it over and see what they're going to look for when they grade you, and you definitely should! Granted, my test took forever b/c I just studied that sheet! I hadn't studied skills for about 10 months so I was worried, but it's not as bad as it seems. You just need to make sure you get the hit points (for example, contraindications for OPA/NPA are very important to know, as are other things such as not suctioning more than 15 seconds, etc.) If you pass all that, they interview you right there, asking you the common questions...What brings you to Americare, why do you want to be an EMT, etc. Hardest question I got was What is your biggest weakness, always a tough one to answer. It was pretty tough to answer on the spot, but I ended up getting offered the job, so I'm satisfied. Hope this helps anyone going through the Americare process.


----------



## ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS (Jul 15, 2011)

Good advice ! I'm taking that written test at Americare tomorrow ! When I talked with HR about taking the test, they said that I would be taking the test tomorrow and then they would call me if they wanted to bring me back for a interview. Does anyone know if theres a possibility they will give me one on the spot ? Also including the skills.


----------



## airupthere (Jul 15, 2011)

Americare seems to be doing "expedited hiring" right now, at least that's what they told me, so maybe that's why they're hiring on the spot. Hopefully your test went well. If you got hired and have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS (Jul 16, 2011)

I passed the test, so next week goin to the skills test they have with the interview. I've got a few questions if it's cool with you;
1. Are they making sure they're getting you your overtime pay ?
2. Do you work 2 24 hour shifts ?
3. How are the calls your getting ? 
thanks. I might come up with some more questions.


----------



## airupthere (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, my bad on the late responding...my email notifications are pretty wack. We're just doing orientation right now. It's one week, M-F, 9-5. Yea i'm pretty sure they follow through on their overtime, they seem lik a very respectable company. I'm not sure exactly how the calls are but they seem to be preparing us pretty heavily for 911, but u have to remember it is an IFT. As for shifts, I haven't had any adsigned but it probably depends on your availibility...it seems like 2 24's and then a day car shift is reasonable. The 2 24's don't have to be consecutive or anything


----------



## EMTGirl135 (Jul 21, 2011)

airupthere said:


> Just had my interview for Americare. You go in there and take a written test. 55 questions. Make sure to know your pneumonics (ex. SAMPLE, OPQRST, APGAR, DCAPBTLS, PENMAN, things like that). The test asks a few questions which have debatable answers, which I never found out because I didn't see my test, but I would say it's mostly medical (as compared to some other IFT company tests I took). Afterwards you're given a skills test which involves procedures for taking vitals, OPA, NPA, suctioning, CPR (maybe verbalize AED), BVM, nasal cannula, and Spinal mobilization and placing on a backboard. Basically you're given a dummy to perform all that stuff on. During the test, they actually give u the grader's skill sheet, so you can read it over and see what they're going to look for when they grade you, and you definitely should! Granted, my test took forever b/c I just studied that sheet! I hadn't studied skills for about 10 months so I was worried, but it's not as bad as it seems. You just need to make sure you get the hit points (for example, contraindications for OPA/NPA are very important to know, as are other things such as not suctioning more than 15 seconds, etc.) If you pass all that, they interview you right there, asking you the common questions...What brings you to Americare, why do you want to be an EMT, etc. Hardest question I got was What is your biggest weakness, always a tough one to answer. It was pretty tough to answer on the spot, but I ended up getting offered the job, so I'm satisfied. Hope this helps anyone going through the Americare process.





Thank you for sharing your experience! Now that I have some idea of what to expect, my nerves have certainly calmed down. My interview is tomorrow, hopefully it goes well so wish me luck! Congrats on the job!


----------



## ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh alright cool. my interview is friday. Do you get pay while getting trained ? I've been making sure I know my skills for the interview, after they run you through skills they interview you ? Hope I get the job


----------



## ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I just got done with the interview about a hour ago. man did I freezup. They asked to take vitals on one of the Emt's that worked there so yea PRBELLS. well because I frooze up I said one of the L's was LOC which is wronge because ones lung sounds the others last oral intake. Also during the interview I frooze up when they asked me about myself. I felt like I used the word determined to much and it felt like i didn't put word's together in the right way. Idk I'm just nervous. I got OPA, NPA, BVM, nasal cannula, non rebrether okay. during C-spine I forgot to say I got PMS in the beggining. but half way through I said" I would have gotten his pms before putting the collar on and after fully securing him" so I think that might have been okay. also when I was doing a CPR scenario after cycles of cpr and using the AED I finally said to check a pulse. the man giving the inteview kept saying "ok you give 2 mins cpr still no rise and fall of chest still unconcious wut do you do next" ? IDK anyone have any advise if I should worry or not ?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 22, 2011)

ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS said:


> Well I just got done with the interview about a hour ago. man did I freezup. They asked to take vitals on one of the Emt's that worked there so yea PRBELLS.


I've been in EMS since 1973 and I've never heard of PRBELLS, so don't feel alone.  Your school sucks for sticking you with acronyms to memorise instead of concepts to understand.


----------



## daveathlon (Jul 22, 2011)

ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS said:


> Well I just got done with the interview about a hour ago. man did I freezup. They asked to take vitals on one of the Emt's that worked there so yea PRBELLS. well because I frooze up I said one of the L's was LOC which is wronge because ones lung sounds the others last oral intake. Also during the interview I frooze up when they asked me about myself. I felt like I used the word determined to much and it felt like i didn't put word's together in the right way. Idk I'm just nervous. I got OPA, NPA, BVM, nasal cannula, non rebrether okay. during C-spine I forgot to say I got PMS in the beggining. but half way through I said" I would have gotten his pms before putting the collar on and after fully securing him" so I think that might have been okay. also when I was doing a CPR scenario after cycles of cpr and using the AED I finally said to check a pulse. the man giving the inteview kept saying "ok you give 2 mins cpr still no rise and fall of chest still unconcious wut do you do next" ? IDK anyone have any advise if I should worry or not ?


Attach the AED.


----------



## ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS (Jul 23, 2011)

I had already attached the AED, so what he was listening and lookinbg for me to do was check for pulse. Finally I relaxed a little bit and said look for a pulse. I forgot stuff because of being nervous so next interview I won't freeze up.


----------



## airupthere (Jul 23, 2011)

ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS said:


> Oh alright cool. my interview is friday. Do you get pay while getting trained ? I've been making sure I know my skills for the interview, after they run you through skills they interview you ? Hope I get the job



yupp, you get paid during orientation and training. pretty sweet.


----------



## darewreck (Jul 27, 2011)

airupthere said:


> Just had my interview for Americare. You go in there and take a written test. 55 questions. Make sure to know your pneumonics (ex. SAMPLE, OPQRST, APGAR, DCAPBTLS, PENMAN, things like that). The test asks a few questions which have debatable answers, which I never found out because I didn't see my test, but I would say it's mostly medical (as compared to some other IFT company tests I took). Afterwards you're given a skills test which involves procedures for taking vitals, OPA, NPA, suctioning, CPR (maybe verbalize AED), BVM, nasal cannula, and Spinal mobilization and placing on a backboard. Basically you're given a dummy to perform all that stuff on. During the test, they actually give u the grader's skill sheet, so you can read it over and see what they're going to look for when they grade you, and you definitely should! Granted, my test took forever b/c I just studied that sheet! I hadn't studied skills for about 10 months so I was worried, but it's not as bad as it seems. You just need to make sure you get the hit points (for example, contraindications for OPA/NPA are very important to know, as are other things such as not suctioning more than 15 seconds, etc.) If you pass all that, they interview you right there, asking you the common questions...What brings you to Americare, why do you want to be an EMT, etc. Hardest question I got was What is your biggest weakness, always a tough one to answer. It was pretty tough to answer on the spot, but I ended up getting offered the job, so I'm satisfied. Hope this helps anyone going through the Americare process.





Thanks for the heads up, I have an interview with them tomorrow. How long are we given to take the written test? Is it easier that the NR because I haven't read my book since last month...


----------



## darewreck (Jul 27, 2011)

Are the questions scenario type?


----------



## ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS (Jul 29, 2011)

did they tell you when they would call you to let you know if you got the job or not ? because I'm still waiting for the call. hopefully today


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Jul 29, 2011)

Had my interview Tuesday.  Called them Wednesday and they said they were still going over everyone and would get to me yesterday or today.


----------



## darewreck (Jul 29, 2011)

They said that they would either call yesterday or today. I'm waiting for my call.


----------



## ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS (Jul 29, 2011)

dang and it's 3:00 right now and I'm sure they leave the office at 5 so I'm hoping they call soon. we're all in the same situation.


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just got the call and just got the job!  Relief!


----------



## darewreck (Jul 29, 2011)

Amen, well looks like I'm going to have to try Ambuserve next week... Hope all the best for you shane.


----------



## crazycajun (Jul 29, 2011)

ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS said:


> Well I just got done with the interview about a hour ago. man did I freezup. They asked to take vitals on one of the Emt's that worked there so yea PRBELLS. well because I frooze up I said one of the L's was LOC which is wronge because ones lung sounds the others last oral intake. Also during the interview I frooze up when they asked me about myself. I felt like I used the word determined to much and it felt like i didn't put word's together in the right way. Idk I'm just nervous. I got OPA, NPA, BVM, nasal cannula, non rebrether okay. during C-spine I forgot to say I got PMS in the beggining. but half way through I said" I would have gotten his pms before putting the collar on and after fully securing him" so I think that might have been okay. also when I was doing a CPR scenario after cycles of cpr and using the AED I finally said to check a pulse. the man giving the inteview kept saying "ok you give 2 mins cpr still no rise and fall of chest still unconcious wut do you do next" ? IDK anyone have any advise if I should worry or not ?



PRBELLS	Pulse, Respirations, Blood Pressure, Eyes, Lung Sounds, Level of Consciousness, Skin/Scars. This must be a California thing.


----------



## shaneomac1202 (Jul 29, 2011)

darewreck said:


> Amen, well looks like I'm going to have to try Ambuserve next week... Hope all the best for you shane.



Best of luck to you too.  Have you tried Lynch?


----------



## smelleecat (Aug 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> It's all for LA and OC counties. Which I dont know at all. I applied there because their website and person I contacted on the phone said they still operate in Hemet and riverside county. However during my interview I learned they stopped the riverside and Hemet operations in 2008. Yeah I got hired at AMR.




which division are you working for?


----------

